# Caribe



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I was wondering if the Caribe's humeral spot is the only thing that distinguishes it from RBPs. And if mine don't have humeral spots does it mean they are regular RBPS? When I say they 'don't ' have humeral spot, I really mean that they don't look like there ever was a spot!


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

clear eyes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...clear eyes...body and fin color is different as well.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

post a pic of them in this thread.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

humeral spot

they seem to have a distinct head shape IMO; its big

and colouration does not extend past the lateral line

clear eyes


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I find they have large mouths, well my caribe have much bigger mouths then my reds. I find there more of a silver white kinda color at night. My red go black and my caribe go almost white or a real light silver. Also reds have red eyes caribe have clear ones.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> *I find they have large mouths*, well my caribe have much bigger mouths then my reds. I find there more of a silver white kinda color at night. My red go black and my caribe go almost white or a real light silver. Also reds have red eyes caribe have clear ones.










thats what i meant as large heads as well. I just love the way they look lol. Cant wait for mine from MA









btw woudl u ever consider selling yours? PM me


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine are more 'silverish' than most pics I've seen of reds, thanks for the help.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

post a pic


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

caribe have clear eyes and when they get large their belly fins are mainly the only red thing anymore. also they have the humeral spot and grow larger then a common red belly.


----------

